# Catheter removed - recovery questions



## Brucefan

Our 4 year old had a catheter for urinary blockage. We brought him in early Wed morning...he had the catheter from then until Thursday around noon. The vet watched him for 24 hours and we took him home Friday evening. The problem now is whenever he has to urinate, he goes in the box....a decent amount comes out but it takes a long time...then for the next hour or so he's squatting all over the house urinating varied amounts and then lays on his side when he's exhausted
and he strains while it leaks out. After about an hour or two he's peppy, playing and normal until the next time he tries to urinate. The urine is clear and he's eating fine. Is this normal? How long will this last if it is? We've called the vet and they said it's normal leakage but my faith in them is a little weary (our normal vet is closed until Monday...this is a vet we use for emergencies).


----------



## laurief

It's been years since any of my boys blocked, so I no longer remember the recuperative timeline, but I do remember that catheterization makes them very sore for quite a while afterwards. Urination can be painful until the inflammation and irritation dissipates. As long as your boy is able to pass urine, his recovery should progress, but it may take some time before he's back to normal. Just keep a close eye on him and make sure he continues to successfully pass urine. If he starts straining again without producing urine, get him back to the vet immediately.

Laurie


----------



## Syrth

I suppose now its my turn to ask!!

My 7month old cat just went through the same thing on June 7th, I brought him in since he was bloated, unwilling to urinate and looked lethargic, He was blocked and they did x-rays and saw how blocked he was and how bad of shape he was in. Even his kidneys were quite swollen and his lvl's were dangerous high in his urine analysis. I caught him within the 8 hours of its beginning....Lucky me!....4 days hospitalized, he was cathered the whole time draining him non stop. 1500$ in the end

At first they said it would be normal to see him straining a bit but as long as he peed thats what counts. He was on anti-biotics and pain killers for two weeks. After that, we did another urinary analysis and they said he was perfectly fine, everything was balancing so no permanent damage. He's eating special can vet cat food and will be on such a diet for the rest of his life.

He is currently residing in my bedroom so he doesnt have to run around a lot to get to his litter box since he's not holding anything in. Its been a month now and he still strains a bit in the litter box and pees small quantities often. What worries me tonight is the fact I caught him for the first time peeing on the carpet, tried to pee on the tile floor and then he tried peeing on my computer desk. He's still eating and drinking alot of water since i mix water in his food...yum soup!

I will be calling the vet in the morning but thats over 8 hours away! Though I might try my luck on the forum


----------



## laurief

Syrth said:


> What worries me tonight is the fact I caught him for the first time peeing on the carpet, tried to pee on the tile floor and then he tried peeing on my computer desk.


As long as he's able to pass urine, then he's not completely blocked, and you can wait till morning to contact your vet. If, however, he is straining to pass urine but nothing comes out, that is an emergent situation, and you should get him to a veterinary ER right now.

Laurie


----------



## Syrth

I went back to the vet this morning, after x-rays and a urinary analysis, he had no infection, no bacteria but a partial blockage. We are going to try a 3 day medication to see if it helps the blockage. He is now pumped full of valium and a medication to help ease the pain and I'll have to keep him under observation to make sure he starts urinating and that he doesnt show any symptoms of odd behaviour like woozy and lethargic and loss of appetite.....

If this treatment doesnt work, we'll have to go into surgery.....argh!!


----------



## Syrth

My vet said there are two solutions for his partial blockage if this 3 day trial of medication doesnt work....either put him back with the cathered and unblock him again or go right for surgery....

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## phisigjuliet269

What symptoms did you cat show before you found out it was a blockage?

My 16 yr old cat was rushed to the vet today he has stopped eating and he spits up a white foam and gags when he tries to eat. 
He is lathargic and he hasnt used the litter box all day ( the vet took urine from him so I guess if they got urine their is no blockage?)

They are testing him for hypothyroidsim and they are doing a urine analysis. They are going to do an ultra sound if the tests are in conclusive.

I am praying that he doesnt need any surgery since he is to old and its to expensive.

I am so scared he is dieing I just lost my 4 yr old cat and now this. I am beside myself and I am trying to stay calm till I get the test results tomorrow.


----------



## Syrth

The signs were mostly he stopped eating and was continuously trying to use the litter box and struggling. And his stomach bloated a bit due to the accumulation of urine.


----------

